# Monark fork decal dimensions



## westwildcats (Dec 12, 2020)

Recently purchased the reproduction Monark springer from crossbow usa on ebay.  The fork legs are plain black, and I'd like to get the arrowhead style graphic painted on by my local pinstripe guy.  The problem I have, is I don't own a vintage fork to get the dimensions from.  If anyone could tell me the width at the top and length, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 13, 2020)

Well I was going to take a picture for you, but my camera on my phone decided to bite the dust today.  The top of the V is 1/2" from side to side and the length from the top to the bottom point is 6 3/4".  Hope this helps.


----------



## westwildcats (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks Rico, exactly what I needed to know.


----------

